# HEALINGS FLOUR MILL. TEWKESBURY, Nov '12



## perjury saint (Nov 21, 2012)

*'Healings Flour Mill, Tewkesbury'​*
*This splendid old girldates back to 1865 and was once considered to be the largest and most modern flour mill in the world! 
Grain was brought in by road, rail and river, it must have been a major hive of activity at the height of its production.
However, the mill closed its doors in November 2006 after 140 years of milling!
It has recently been sold to the 'St Francis Group' who prepare sites for 'redevelopment.'​*




*Visited after a 'no go' in Cheltenham on the off chance that she was open and bugger me she was!!
A really fascinating splore, so much amazing machinery and pipe work, most of it looking like its hardly been used! Mmmmm... Shiny!!
Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I enjoyed takin 'em...​*





























































































​
*As always, thanks for lookin'...​*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 21, 2012)

Blinding report, and yes that is a lot of pipes! Great photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome!and all that kit what a find,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 21, 2012)

that is rather nice sir


----------



## birdinanaviary (Nov 21, 2012)

Whoop excellent set
Interesting to see her open again 
Thanks!


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 21, 2012)

It's been a while since the old gal popped up. Very nice mate,and well done for getting in. Pipeage porn


----------



## night crawler (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice, do like a bit of industry.


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like an ace one, shame the developers have got their hands on it.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 23, 2012)

daftoldgit said:


> Looks like an ace one, shame the developers have got their hands on it.



*I guess its better redeveloped than left to be smashed up and stripped...*


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Excellent report!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 25, 2012)

good one tink!! you best be ready for the return of your captain this weekend...time to christen the splore queen i say...


----------



## mookster (Nov 25, 2012)

Went along today....no getting in because the entire site was under about a foot of water! Few photos in the general photos thread....


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 25, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> good one tink!! you best be ready for the return of your captain this weekend...time to christen the splore queen i say...



*HURRAH AND HUZZAH!! Welcome back Captain! Able seaman Saint ready for the next mission! *


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 25, 2012)

mookster said:


> Went along today....no getting in because the entire site was under about a foot of water! Few photos in the general photos thread....



*Damn! That SUCKS!! *


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 26, 2012)

looks pristine and ready to open again ! lovely photos mate, cheers


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 27, 2012)

Wowser great images and report for sure , been here twice both times flooded so no access damn it.


----------



## Stussy (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow amazing, never seen this one before! Excellent pics!


----------



## sue blackeagle (Nov 27, 2012)

Loved This Place & Its Great To see It appear again, also pleased its not been chavved up 
Cool report


----------



## Ratters (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice report.

Visited here back in the summer but it just didn't inspire me. Think I took about 4 photos


----------



## neill (Nov 28, 2012)

I was looking at this place just a day or so ago, with the flood waters lapping at it's base. Tewkesbury has a number of places to 'do'.

N.


----------

